# B&W Film Development Chart



## webestang64 (Jun 9, 2013)

Need a time for any B&W film or developer.......just select your film or developer from the chart on the left.

B&W Film Developing Times | The Massive Dev Chart


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2013)

But only use it as a starting point, play around with times


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 9, 2013)

gsgary said:


> But only use it as a starting point, play around with times



Yes! Test rolls are a must.


----------

